# Sets back out again!



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

I finally got my sets out after a week of having to work. I found a new muskrat gut with a nice muskrat highway leading to the cattails. Time to gang set! I managed one rat yesterday on an old spot nothing on the new one. Hopefully today will be better.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Fingers crossed Mike good luck!


----------



## rvrbnk1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well we managed one more in that area but found a few more huts so it should be a good rest of the season. Mike was already talking about buying more traps. I think I am going to take up golf cuz it seems to be cheaper then trapping now. lol 
Seems like every time we go out learn something new.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I used to trap 'rats back home when I was a kid. That was back when you could buy traps at garage sales. LOL Sure do miss it though. Checking the traplines for something new every day was like Christmas at times ! LOL Good luck and have fun guys !!


----------

